# Lenovo Miix schaltet sich einfach ab



## shootme55 (10. Mai 2019)

Hallo!

Hab ein Problem mit meinem inzwischen 2,5 Jahre alten Lenovo Miix 510-12ISK. Natürlich passiert sowas nach Garantieablauf...

Also, das Gerät schaltet sich einfach im Akkubetrieb ohne Vorwarnung in den Standby-Modus, wie wenn ich es zugeklappt hätte (hab ich aber nicht). Software zurücksetzen, Treiberupdate und Bios-Update hab ich alles schon ohne Erfolg versucht. Habt ihr einen Vorschlag? 
Oder wisst ihr einen Reparaturdienst, der sich solcher Sachen annimmt?


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Mai 2019)

Wo hast du das Teil gekauft?

Reparieren tun kleine PC-Läden meist noch, wenn man die Ersatzteile bekommt.


----------



## shootme55 (10. Mai 2019)

Gekauft bei E-Tec. Ja stimmt dort könnt ich fragen...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Mai 2019)

Was sagt denn die Ereignissanzeige dazu?
Irgendwelche Einträge zum Zeitpunkt der Probleme?


----------



## Torben456 (10. Mai 2019)

Festplatte bzw. EMMC oder SSD bereits getestet? Les mal die Smart Werte aus. 
Crystal Disk Info ist dafür geeignet, alternativ empfehle ich G-Smart Control.

Es kann ebenfalls sein, das dein Akku einen Defekt hat, er kann einen Kurzschluss bilden und dadurch das Gerät zum herunterfahren zwingen. 
Ein Kurzschluss kann ebenfalls dafür sorgen, das das Gerät nicht mehr angeht. Wenn man das Gerät leicht öffnen kann, dann würde ich den Akku mal trennen und das Gerät nur mit Netzteil laufen lassen und schauen ob das Problem noch auftritt.


----------



## shootme55 (10. Mai 2019)

Das Problem tritt nicht auf wenns am Netzteil hängt.
Ereignisprotokoll? Helft mit mal kurz auf die Sprünge wie ich das bei Win10 abrufe.

Smart-Werte sind einwandfrei.


----------



## Torben456 (10. Mai 2019)

Wenn es am Netzteil klappt, tippe ich auf einen defekten Akku.

Die Ereignisanzeige findest du indem du windowstaste drückst und ereignisanzeige eintippst. 
Danach gehst du auf benutzerdefinierte Ansicht, anschließend auf Administrative Ereignisse und jetzt siehst du das Protokoll^^


----------



## shootme55 (13. Mai 2019)

Jetzt wirds lustig. Hab mir gedacht ich arbeite Heute in der Arbeit auf dem Privatlaptop, vielleicht komm ich auf was drauf. Hab deswegen einen USB-Stick mit den Daten angesteckt. .Kiste läuft einwandfrei. Und wie gesagt, einziger Unterschied ist dass ein USB-Stick dranhängt!

Edit: Da der Thread schon 3 Tage alt ist liest hier anscheinend eh keiner mehr, trotzdem glaube ich, das Problem gefunden zu haben, da der Kleine jetzt läuft. Wie schon gesagt stürzt er nicht ab, sondern fährt ganz normal in den Standby, wie wenn man ihn zuklappen würde. Habe deshalb am Freitag schon versucht, den Standby beim zuklappen zu deaktivieren. Was ich nicht gemacht habe in der Zwischenzeit ist neu starten. Tja, das wars heute. Seitdem die Kiste nicht mehr im Akkubetrieb in Standby gehen darf wenn sie zugeklappt wird, und ich neu gestartet habe, läuft alles so wie es soll. Ab jetzt muss ich eben Standby manuell auswählen bevor ich ihn zuklappe, aber das stört mich doch wesentlich weniger. Jedenfalls ist der Akku heute schon zum dritten mal leer ohne Absturz, und das hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr geschafft... 
Vielleicht hilft die Info jemand anderem, oder einer kommt drauf was der grundlegende Fehler ist (Software oder Hardware), aber ich bin wieder zufrieden.


----------

